# Wer möchte sich von seinem Team trennen?



## juppzupp911 (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo Rocky Eigner,

ich suche ein Element oder Vertex in Team SC Ausführung.
Wer möchte seines los werden ?

Gruß André

P.S 19" bevorzugt ( bin 1,83 )


----------



## na!To (19. Juli 2012)

Hab noch einen '06er Vertex SC Rahmen hier. Das Bike ist seit mitte letzten Jahres zerlegt. Der Rahmen sieht allerdings schon ziemlich gebraucht aus. Bei interesse mache ich dir gerne mal aktuelle Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juppzupp911 (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,

der Fred kann zu ..... habe ein Element geschnappt 

hmh den Vertex rahmen könnte ich auch noch brauchen


----------

